# Olympic dumbbell handles or standard spinlock??



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Im after a decent set of dumbbell handles, which are better olympic handles such as these:

http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/brand/Marcy/Olympic_Dumbbell_Handles_Pair/858/index.aspx

or standard with the spinlock collars like these:

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_bars/bodypower_spinlock_18_dumbbell_handle_x1/3238_p.html

i've heard that the spinlock dumbells are more secure than the olympic ones with collars which is important for exercises like hammer curls, and 18 inch ones are able to hold 100lb each - http://newyorkbarbells.com/im-0030.html

Olympic ones would save me a bit of money as i already have some small plates, although standard plates seem to be cheaper than olympic ones to buy.

Opinions? If anyone could recommend me some handles or adjustable dumbell sets that would be awesome!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Never go for spin lock!

I had a set of these when I tried training at home months ago. If it has any more weight on that 10kg a side the spin lock starts coming off. Complete waist of time. Go for oly any day mate.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Olympic :thumb:


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

WWR said:


> Never go for spin lock!
> 
> I had a set of these when I tried training at home months ago. If it has any more weight on that 10kg a side the spin lock starts coming off. Complete waist of time. Go for oly any day mate.


That's weird because I've read on lots of other websites that spinlock os the most secure! Perhaps it depends on the quality of the dumbell handle?


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I ended up getting some 18inch standard spinlockd as I don't fancy having a collar slip off and 30kg of iron hitting me in the chops! If I find the spinlocks come loose then il try making some kind of rubber washer to stop them loosening.

Managed to pick up a bunch of standard plates for £5 off a guy I bought s bench off today!


----------

